# Question about Belgian malinois



## R-a-m-b-o (Feb 17, 2012)

i got to see different head types and body structure of malinois and i'm confused :/

This type is more straight headed and skinny.


















This type is more bulked up, and you can see that his head is more prone down.

















Can you guys help me figure this out?
:help::help::help:


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I've only seen a few Malinois, but there is quite a bit of variation in size and looks in the breed - they are not cookie-cutter identical like some breed of dogs. Plus you have the show line Malinois, bigger, bulkier, longer, plush coat, and the working-line Malinois, small and wiry and very short, close coat.

With my limited exposure to the breed, I'd say the first type is a typical working-line, the second type a typical show-line.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

The second one looks more like a tervuren! 

Malinois are traditionally bred to work (although there are show lines) and therefore they are not bred for uniformity of look or type as much as for working ability. Other breeds (like gsds and great danes) have been added in and there is a HUGE variation in the size, shape, etc. of individual dogs.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Yes, we have a Mal in our club, a female, weighs in at 65 lbs - working line dog for IPO - she is the smallest of her litter. All the other dogs in the same litter are bigger.

Just spent doing bite work last weekend with a trainer who also has a Female Mal: All of 45 lbs of her! LOL, she looked TINY! But unbelievably strong! When on the bite suit, people could hardly move with her holding them back.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I think the second one looks more like the illustration found on the AKC dog breed standard illustration:

Belgian Malinois Page


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

The second one looks more like a show one, I think.


----------



## R-a-m-b-o (Feb 17, 2012)

Well if you call the second picture a show line i'd like to have one of those, but with working capabilities


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

R-a-m-b-o said:


> Well if you call the second picture a show line i'd like to have one of those, but with working capabilities


There are a couple of breeders who are producing dogs like this. One of my obedience instructors has a couple, and I've been thinking pretty hard about getting one myself.

I'm not sure how they'd do in bite sports though. The breeders I know of are only running their dogs in AKC performance sports (where they do brilliantly), and while they have IPO dogs in the lineage, they're usually grandparents or great-grandparents.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

What about this guy?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Is he a mix? Muzzle and ears and bone structure all look too heavy for a Mal.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Nigel said:


> What about this guy?


LOL, looks like he dipped his head in a can of black paint. Nose has a GSD build to it.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

brembo said:


> LOL, looks like he dipped his head in a can of black paint. Nose has a GSD build to it.


Lol! He's a pretty stocky little guy, more than the few mals I've seen.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Check out Broadcreek..they have beautiful showline mals, but also compete in other venues..


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Castlemaid said:


> Is he a mix? Muzzle and ears and bone structure all look too heavy for a Mal.


He's mal. He's very sharp too. He goes from happy and playful to I'm gonna destroy you and back again in seconds. Our trainer says he acts like a typical mal. I've met very few, so I haven't a clue.


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Different lines have different looks. Some I find very attractive, others I really don't like the face on. There are some breeders going for very dark fur, lots of black. They are gorgeous. But I would be worried if they bred for looks, what are they compromising on? Here are a couple different looks. 




























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## vwitt (May 22, 2013)

I'm hardly an expert but from what I've read there is a range of looks due to the fact that they are primarily bred for working ability (as others have said). I did see one at the beach a few weeks ago similar to the one Nigel posted, I thought he was a mix but the owner said he was full Malinois.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I wouldn't mind having a black malinois someday. It'd be after I get my GSD, of course! And not bred just for color, either....


----------

